# experiences of parenting in 50s and beyond please



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello
I've just had an embryo transfer age 46, my partner is 51.  So if we're successful we'll be parenting in our 50s and 60s.  
Can anyone share their experiences of this please?
xx


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

I was 49 when i had dd so now I'm parenting a toddler in my 50s. This is my first child so i really don't have a personal comparison but i have friends with similar age babies who are around the same age as my partner (3 and i don't think things are any different. I think maybe i have more patience but certainly no less energy. It's the best thing that ever happened!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Good luck with cycle.
I had  tx at 46, and my gorgeous son was born when I was 47. He's my first child so no prior experience. I've met up with younger mums at groups and I think the concerns are the same whatever age. I think I have plenty of patience as jules says. It's hard as I'm single so had to make the decision to go it alone as I couldn't wait for the right guy to turn up! So at least, you have some support. My son is the best thing that's happened to me, he makes my life complete. I'm now planning on going for another cycle with my frozen embryos in November, to try for a sibling! 
Deb


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you ladies.  Good luck with your future plans!  xx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

I gave birth to my daughter when I was 46 (she will be 3 in Feb) and am due to give birth to my 2nd child in Jan when I will be 49, so can’t yet give tell you about parenting in my 50’s but I do know that I am looking forward to it.

My age did concern me before she was born but I never think about it now.  I have made a whole new group of friends and yes they are all younger than me but the mums I am truly friendly with are all in their mid 30’s to early 40’s so it really isn’t an issue.  Both my DH and I are fit and healthy and tbh I often am more physical with my daughter than a lot of the younger mums.  Toddlers really know how to have fun and how to laugh and it has made us realise that we had forgotten some of this so it has been wonderful to simply be silly and really, really laugh.

I also truly believe I am a better parent than I would have been a few years ago, I am comfortable in my own skin, have done the partying and travelling I wanted to and am really content being a parent (and we still do go out both socially and travelling, she just comes along too).  We are more financially secure and I am so much more relaxed in all of my relationships and this must be better for my daughter.  My observation is that some older parents find it hard when they are not completely in control of every situation as they are so used to doing what they want, when they want especially if they have had success at work and have full, highly organised diaries.  My DH and I have run our own businesses for years and have learnt to roll with it which I think has helped.

And of course the main thing is to have a caring, loving relationship with our children which is just not age dependant.  We believe the best start we can give our daughter is to give her a secure, loving childhood which hopefully will give her self confidence and set her up for the future.  

Good luck, I hope you get to experience the joy of parenthood – please let us know how you get on.

Morag
xx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Moragob.  Hope all is going well with your pregnancy.  Your daughter must be getting excited too!

I already have daughters age 16 and 12, partner doesn't have biological children (but wants to adopt these two!  )  Despite having this experience, currently feeling very anxious as well as very hopeful.  Does that make any sense?!
x


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

We are in the same position as Moragob, we are trying to be first time parents in our mid 40's, we didn't really plan to leave it this late, but life got in the way! We have travelled ridiculously extensively, had great careers, lived in 3 different countries, opened a business etc etc. so we dont have a 'what if' perspective, we are 1000% ready to be at home and devote our time to family in a way I hear much younger friends with a young family long for the time their kids move away so they can do things. 

I guess having kids at different stages suits different people, for us this feels right. Just need it to happen!! 

Good luck to you
X


----------

